# Getting the party started



## superdave (Dec 20, 2013)

My neighbor's son is graduating from college tomorrow and she was having sticker shock from the quotes she was getting to cater the party.  My wife, being the generous soul that she is, said, "Dave will do it!"  And of course I was rubbing my hands together at the thought.  I said, "Give me a budget and consider it done!"  Sounds like there will be anywhere from 25 - 30 college age adults and a few of us geezers.  Taking the college age kids into account, what should I cook for, 50?  LOL

*Beverages:*
Assorted Beers
Sodas
Bottled Water

Appetizers:
veggie tray
stuffed mushrooms
chips & dip
smoked salmon dip

*Meal:*
Smoked Brisket
Pulled Pork
Ranch Beans
Potato Salad
Rolls
Mac & Cheese

*Dessert:*
1/2 sheet cake
ice cream

16 lbs brisket is getting started today.
 

Injected and starting the rub down.













uxg5.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 20, 2013


















x95h.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 20, 2013


















2c3s.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 20, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow! Kind soul indeed! I'm sure they'll be very happy!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## superdave (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay, I went out to stir the beans and thought you deserved an update shot.













xgsg.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 21, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

OK, and forgive me for being the one "on" right now, but yes, that does look amazingly impressive and so there! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## superdave (Dec 22, 2013)

Just when you think everything is running smoothly.....

Got a phone call from my neighbor saying that the graduation was over early and everyone was headed over to the house.  (This was 1 1/2 hours before the previously reported party start time.  And I only mention this because I really planned on doing a much better photo shoot of the whole spread.  As it got a little crazy after the call, the photos didn't happen like I would have liked.  Here is what I had taken before the phone rang.

Stuffed Mushrooms












6ajx.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 22, 2013






Smoked Beans With Sausage & Bacon












t2u2.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 22, 2013






Mac & Cheese













wxsw.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 22, 2013






Brisket












3t0t.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 22, 2013






Pulled Pork












9yyt.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 22, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

You INDEED did a very kind thing!!! They absolutely must have been thrilled! Your new photos look great!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

